# Gears of War 3



## MUTANTOID (Sep 2, 2011)

I am the most excited person alive for this game! The beta really got me pumped.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 2, 2011)

I liked the beta, but I had hoped it would include Horde Mode although I can also see why it didn't. 

I got that shit preordered and I'm crazy excited about it. I just bought a second xbox yesterday so I can't wait to system link on Horde 2.0.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 2, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I can't wait to system link on Horde 2.0.



or you can add me on XBL and slay some bezerkers with me! 

Gamertag: DecapitatorMike


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 2, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> or you can add me on XBL and slay some bezerkers with me!
> 
> Gamertag: DecapitatorMike


 
you're already looking at my gamer tag.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 2, 2011)

gamertag = djsynrgy

I did enjoy the first two, so I'll likely pick this up shortly after release.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 2, 2011)

Me and my roommate are gonna rock this shit the second we can get our grubby nubs on it. He's going to Gamestop today to ask if they will have a midnight release. We can take off work to play a great game, right? 

The dedicated servers for MP is the biggest addition I'm gonna love. The MP should be a HUUUUUUUGE improvement over GOW 1 and 2. I can see why many blew off MP in 1 and 2, but it really looks like Epic and MS have stepped up this time to get solid gameplay. Looks like MLG will accept the game, which will be cool to watch I think.

Horde 2.0 and Beast mode look...uh...beast. And this campaign, the end of the trilogy, I'm almost nervous to see what happens. I am a fanboi.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 2, 2011)

I didn't like 1 well enough to even finish it, let alone give 2 a shit (EDIT: *shot, but I'm keeping the typo because lol). Did I miss out on something in 2 that would make 3 something to look forward to?


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I didn't like 1 well enough to even finish it, let alone give 2 a shit (EDIT: *shot, but I'm keeping the typo because lol). Did I miss out on something in 2 that would make 3 something to look forward to?



you either like Gears or you don't, pretty much boils down to that, i'm getting it mainly for the single player


----------



## Bobo (Sep 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I didn't like 1 well enough to even finish it, let alone give 2 a shit (EDIT: *shot, but I'm keeping the typo because lol). Did I miss out on something in 2 that would make 3 something to look forward to?



3 has many improvements, it's not really about what's different from 1 and 2. At first I was turned off by the 3rd person gametype, but I stuck with it and it turned out to be a favorite game. Sepultorture may be right in that this style of game may simply not be your cup o tea, but maybe you could give specifics about what you didn't like to get an idea if things have changed for 3.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I didn't like 1 well enough to even finish it, let alone give 2 a shit (EDIT: *shot, but I'm keeping the typo because lol). Did I miss out on something in 2 that would make 3 something to look forward to?



The second was slightly smoother gameplay. The thing I liked most was Horde Mode. It's like Firefight in Halo. I prefer the cooperative games. I don't like the egos you deal with in he other games...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 2, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I prefer the cooperative games. I don't like the egos you deal with in he other games...


 
I _only_ do coop, if I'm playing multiplayer at all. I'm far too big a sore loser for anything else .

I asked if anything changed because it's not unheard of for there to be significant improvements between consecutive installments of a game (see: Hitman 1 compared to Hitman 2), so for all I know that could've been the case with GoW.

I didn't hate GoW1 or anything, it just didn't really do anything for me. It was all kinda dreary and samey, if that makes any sense. 

Sprint.
Hide behind chest-high wall.
Shoot until everything is dead.
Rinse.
Repeat.

Add to that the frustration of boss fights that seemed diproportionately hard compared to the levels leading up to them (ie running from wall to wall and taking pot-shots, only to face a gigantic alien thing with little to no cover), and the annoying nowadays-ubiquitous vehicle rail-shooting levels, and it just wasn't doing anything for me.

For what it's worth, the third-person view didn't bother me at all. I _love_ Mass Effect, after all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I _only_ do coop, if I'm playing multiplayer at all. I'm far too big a sore loser for anything else .
> 
> I asked if anything changed because it's not unheard of for there to be significant improvements between consecutive installments of a game (see: Hitman 1 compared to Hitman 2), so for all I know that could've been the case with GoW.
> 
> ...



Mass Effect ftw... 

As far as the gameplay YOU just described... Well no I don't think a whole lot has changed as far as that goes, but I do think the levels are bit more balanced and certainly more fun that the first one. I had a hard time getting through the first one too, but the second I definitely liked more.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 3, 2011)

Gears 3 will have 4 player co - op. FTW!


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh I am just shitting my pants waiting for this game to come out. I'm due for an xbox upgrade and the Gears 3 console is very tempting...

Horde 2.0 is going to be so sick with all the new things, like the tower defense aspects and the teamwork required is going to make it a lot of fun, plus Beast mode looks like a blast.

gamertag: oAMPUTECHTUREo


----------



## Bobo (Sep 3, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I _only_ do coop, if I'm playing multiplayer at all. I'm far too big a sore loser for anything else .



Well GOW 3 has the biggest campaign ever, and you can do it with as many as 4 players. Horde and Beast mode let's you play with 5 players against cpu enemies. Plenty of vids on youtube to get an idea if you don't already know about them.

MP vs people will have a "casual mode" or something like that. Not sure how it works cause I don't think I can play it anyway (has something to do with your past achievements, I think if you have none you can kinda learn in casual mode). Anyway, there's plenty to do besides MP vs people if you don't wanna get pwned 

I think Horde and Beast mode alone has a lot of people jizzin their pants.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 4, 2011)

IMO Gears 1 MP was and still is amazing to me, probobly because im a nerd and thats all i played for 4 years. Gears 2 came out, was super excited, MP totally different than Gears 1, and i just couldnt get into it. Gears 3 Beta came out, my interest is peaked once more. So i am really excited for the 3rd and final installment. Also, the new Dust to Dust trailer made me tear up. anyone wants to play the Gears 1, give me a friend request. GT is - SikTwist3dShred.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2011)

So excited to play this through on Insane and co-op it up with my housemate.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 15, 2011)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Gears of War 3 for Xbox 360 Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2011)

One of my classes has been cancelled for that day, so I only have to be in class from 12:15-1:30, then the rest of my day will be GEARS


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

Never really got into the multiplayer, but I've always loved the campaigns. Seems like they've worked to make it all awesomer this time though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 15, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> Gears 3 will have 4 player co - op. FTW!


 
Local? I don't think I'll like having to share my screen w/ 3 other ppl. Good thing I bought another Xbox.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 15, 2011)

The multiplayer to date has had a lot of pros and an equal amount of cons. I'm hoping they managed to sort out some of the host advantage issues that plagued the multiplayer of the first 2 games by the time this comes out. You could _always_ tell who the host was based on the shots they pulled off. One-shot-one-kill shotgun blast from what looks like 20 feet away? Guess who the host is! Sniper rifle head shot while the screen indicates that the shooter isn't even facing the target? Guess who the host is! 

I liked Horde mode in Gears 2 a lot, though. It was really cool to have more than 2 people in a co-op environment. Looking forward to more of that.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah they've sorted out host advantage...they've eliminated it  Dedicated servers are here. But I did play some games in the beta where the servers were down and I honestly couldn't tell who host was. So the catch is servers can go down (although they say that's rare), but they've improved the netcode or whatever they call it to have a smoother game if there even is a host. 

They had some fails in Gears 1 and 2, so that alone leaves some worry, but I believe most issues will be a thing of the past. I'll mostly play MP, but Horde 2.0 really does look like a lot more fun than in Gears 2.


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2011)

Some slight changes here and there but it still feels like Gears, I had fun playing it last night even though I didn't get much time with it.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

I picked this up last night. Didn't get much time with it (only played one round of Horde; we survived till the 33rd wave, which took between 60-90 minutes) but it was pretty effing sweet. I'm not yet quite sure how I feel about the money system (Really? Do they even *have?* money on Sera after being ravaged by an invading alien species for the last several years?) but I do love the added mechanics of the barriers/turrets/etc. I saw several rather difficult enemies I didn't recognize from the last two games, which implies that the single player is going to be nucking futs. 

Definitely had fun, but it was only the one round and I haven't even had a chance to start the single player yet.

Anyway, I'll look forward to gaming with you guys on this one real soon. I'll even set my profile back to visible when I get home tonight (I'm usually invisible) so you guys who have me on your 360 friend lists can actually see when I'm available for a change.


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2011)

There's ONE enemy in Singleplayer that is VERY annoying to deal with, and when you see him, you waste (what I feel) is tons of ammo taking him down since you grenades are sparse. He also has a close range move that immediately knocks you out, and if he closes that gap and gets your team-mates? Well, it becomes a shit show REAL quick.

The ladies are also rather good looking for being soldiers 

If anyone wants to get in a few rounds later tonight (I work till 10 and will probably be on from then till midnight), my tag is NotBenLayton. If I see new requests I'll assume it's someone from here, so you don't have to add your forum name if you don't want to.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> There's ONE enemy in Singleplayer that is VERY annoying to deal with



Lambent 'Zerker?


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2011)

No, he's more like a Lambent Berserker, but isn't of firing off rounds, he hits you with fireballs that also deal splash damage when they impact, so you have to be somewhat far from his hits; and you never deal with JUST them, it's always them plus a few Drudges or Polyps, etc... so you're trying to kill him first and get the big out of the way, but you've got these pests hitting you as well


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> No, he's more like a Lambent Berserker, but isn't of firing off rounds, he hits you with fireballs that also deal splash damage when they impact, so you have to be somewhat far from his hits; and you never deal with JUST them, it's always them plus a few Drudges or Polyps, etc... so you're trying to kill him first and get the big out of the way, but you've got these pests hitting you as well



Ah, yeah.. I experienced that one during my game of Horde last night, during round 30. Needless to say, I died.


----------



## murakami (Sep 21, 2011)

did anyone else feel that the lambent sort of ruined the game?

i mean, when i started the first chapter, fighting the lambent was really boring. they just
stand there getting shot at, not even flinching.

then i got to the actual locust and it was just amazingly fun! they flinch when shot! and yeah they don't take a lot of shots to kill, but so many of them are on screen and it just looks like a war. really great stuff


----------



## Bobo (Sep 21, 2011)

I've put probably 12 hrs in this game already...haven't touched the campaign  I just love pwning nubs in MP hehe. Well it's really because I'm waiting on my roommate to play the campaign. But until then, all forms of MP are kick ass


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

I was bummed to see that there's no more Annex. That was my favorite MP mode in Gears 2.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ Annex is now just KOTH. The ring moves so it's basically the same thing. I like that they have shortened the matches up, 150 to win in KOTH and 3 rounds to win in execution or warzone.


Overall this is easily the best and most polished multiplayer experience in a game I've ever seen. So many modes, very in depth horde and beast modes. I've been playing non-stop, haven't even thought about touching the campaign yet, and I'm fucking loving every second of it.

If you are on the fence about getting this game, do not hesitate, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> ^^ Annex is now just KOTH. The ring moves so it's basically the same thing.



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish I had more time to play it  My T/W/Th schedule is fucking atrocious with school


----------



## MFB (Sep 22, 2011)

Just played some games since I skipped my morning class, damn this multiplayer is as fun as it is infuriating when you suck at it  Took me a while to get the hang of it, but once I did, the immediate next match I got 5 kills in a row right off the start with my shotgun. Holy shit, I felt like such a boss.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 22, 2011)

Question... Does anyone have a stategy for dealing with the boss waves in horde mode? They pretty much rape me every time.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Sep 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Question... Does anyone have a stategy for dealing with the boss waves in horde mode? They pretty much rape me every time.


 
Eliminate the smaller enemies first.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks I'll give that a shot. Also, the Armored Kantus... Only headshots on that guy?


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 22, 2011)

My copy should arrive today and I am stoked!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Thanks I'll give that a shot. Also, the Armored Kantus... Only headshots on that guy?



I haven't really figured that out, yet. I think when he does that scream thing, he exposes a weak point in his chest, or something? I try to not worry about it; I just shoot. _A lot_. 

We should play Horde together tonight. I'll keep an eye out for you and send you an invite if I see you online. 

I'll say that I've noticed so far people are really choosing the wrong areas to set up their base. You're gonna set up in the dead-center of the map where you can be attacked from all sides? Really?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 22, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I haven't really figured that out, yet. I think when he does that scream thing, he exposes a weak point in his chest, or something? I try to not worry about it; I just shoot. _A lot_.
> 
> We should play Horde together tonight. I'll keep an eye out for you and send you an invite if I see you online.
> 
> I'll say that I've noticed so far people are really choosing the wrong areas to set up their base. You're gonna set up in the dead-center of the map where you can be attacked from all sides? Really?


 
Well it kind of sucks because I was playing with a friend of mine and for some reason whenever we play a new game he always likes to play it safe (I think he's a bit of a pussy for this since it's not real) and I like to look at all things like "I can and will kill you, you fuck." So basically the Armored Kantus shows up, he starts doing the video game equivalent of running and flailing like a little girl and I run around trying to chase the Kantus that is now chasing him. 

To be fair... We ARE playing in that level where you're just out in the city streets and the side we decided I would defened DOES have a turret, but still... A simple call for help would suffice...


----------



## Bobo (Sep 22, 2011)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Eliminate the smaller enemies first.



That's what I've been doing first, but it seems there's a different technique for each boss. Haven't got it all sorted out yet.

And I just saw Kick Ass, so I get your avatar


----------



## MFB (Sep 22, 2011)

So, the guys I fucking HATE are called Gunkers, and they're annoying as shit; especially the second time around.

Multiplayer? Still a blast


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 22, 2011)

just beat the campaign today, fucking amazing. by far one of the best iv ever played,there was one thing that made me very sad but ill let you guys figure it out for yourselves if you haven't beat the campaign yet.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> just beat the campaign today, fucking amazing. by far one of the best iv ever played,there was one thing that made me very sad but ill let you guys figure it out for yourselves if you haven't beat the campaign yet.



I've barely made it through the 2nd part of act 1. I got to the part where you have to use the Silverback to fight the thing that's eating the ship, died 3 times in a row and said "F**k it, I'm going back to Horde!" 

I'm probably gonna avoid the campaign until or unless I have some folks to play through it with me together.

Speaking of which, Konfyouzd and I are recruiting for Horde this evening. No official time, but I probably won't be able to log on until close to 9pm EST. We played a round last night and had a blast, but I'm sure it would be infinitely more fun if our whole team consisted of SS.org folks.  Just let one or the other of us know if you'd care to join us!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

Bobo said:


> That's what I've been doing first, but it seems there's a different technique for each boss. Haven't got it all sorted out yet.
> 
> And I just saw Kick Ass, so I get your avatar


 
Pretty much always shoot bosses in the eyes from what I can tell so far. There might be more to it eventually, but I'm pretty sure it's all about the eyes. It's been like that in the past 2 games as well I think.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2011)

Depends on the boss. With the Brumak, for instance, we're supposed to shoot it's weaponry. It has a gun on each hand, a tank of lava looking stuff on it's back and another gun on top of it's head. Those are the 4 targets. Even better, once you destroy one of these items, it can't be used any more, so if you take down it's two arm cannons first it becomes much harder for it to damage anybody. 

That's the only boss I know the trick too, though.


----------



## MFB (Sep 23, 2011)

I want in! I'm friends with Konfyouzd on live, so if you're in a party just throw an invite my way brohann.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2011)

I just played a round of Horde, and rather than build fortifications, I saved all my income to buy the Silverback -- first time I've used it in Horde -- and once I had it (roughly by round 8 or 9) it was like being a One-Cog-Army! I was dropping Reavers in 1-2 seconds. The only enemies it doesn't seem good for are the little shits, and the Armored Kantus. Speaking of which, I think I discovered earlier in the same game that the best weapon to deal with Armored Kantus is the Boomshot.

3 out of 5 of us ended up dropping before it was all over, but me and the other guy who hadn't dropped connection took out everything in round 20 _by ourselves_. *Like a baus*! 

I'm really hoping we can get a full group together, because I'm sure we can get through round 50 if we can just avoid dropping connection. If the other players in the round I just finished hadn't quit, I'm pretty sure we would have rocked it all the way through. Not that I've seen higher than 33, yet..


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 24, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I've barely made it through the 2nd part of act 1. I got to the part where you have to use the Silverback to fight the thing that's eating the ship, died 3 times in a row and said "F**k it, I'm going back to Horde!"
> 
> I'm probably gonna avoid the campaign until or unless I have some folks to play through it with me together.
> 
> Speaking of which, Konfyouzd and I are recruiting for Horde this evening. No official time, but I probably won't be able to log on until close to 9pm EST. We played a round last night and had a blast, but I'm sure it would be infinitely more fun if our whole team consisted of SS.org folks.  Just let one or the other of us know if you'd care to join us!


 i would gladly help you with campaign once i get the game back from a friend just send BIG ND SWEATY a friend invite. im on most days so ill probably accept it within a few hours of you sending it.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 26, 2011)

MFB said:


> I want in! I'm friends with Konfyouzd on live, so if you're in a party just throw an invite my way brohann.



Same. I love this game. I have a few friends that play, but they are only online a few minutes at a time. 

Who would be down to do campaign 4 player? I wanna knock that out while playing on insane.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

Got it today, time to do some campaign.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 26, 2011)

So, I've now seen the beginning and end of the campaign, but I've missed everything in the middle. 

Most of my time has gone into Horde, trying to level up as fast as I can. I'm maxed out on my levels for barriers and the Silverback, but still have a ways to go on turrets, sentries and decoys.

I still haven't even _tried_ the other game modes. Might try a round or two of Beast Mode this evening when I get home..


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it just me or is the Horde mode in this game harder than the others? I made it to round 8 last night on Overpass since I found the ideal spot to camp out and force them to just come two or so at a time. But even still, during that 8th wave I went up against two Boomers, four Grinders (which their Mulchers were GREATLY appreciated) and then a dozen of those fucking little Sentinels  Like, on wave EIGHT you send FOUR GRINDERS?


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 26, 2011)

I played the horde mode a lil with a friend on checkout and we got to wave 10 and quit. It seems like it might get ALOT harder than Gears 2, especially when you up to waves 30 and 40. Which we didn't really fortify any position, we just ran around the whole time up to wave ten and the brumac appeared.. we had to camp in the middle of the map. lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2011)

It does. The only problem I see with it is that you NEED your team mates and everyone else walks around trying to be Rambo and when they go down they expect help. But if YOU go down, they're back to being fuckin' Rambo. 

I watched a guy on level 20 try to take the boss on all by himself. The ENTIRE TEAM went down. And you can't say it's that hard to run and pick up a downed team mate. Synrgy played with me yesterday with these same kids and he and I BOTH made some epic runs across the map to pick people up and survived it.

By the way...

@Synrgy - Sry ab quittin on you both times we played. I finally got my headset working last time and no one was talking. But the lack of team work with our last set of team mates really got annoying for me and I figured rather than get pissed I could just stop playing the damn game altogether.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 26, 2011)

Buying this on Wednesday, can't fucking wait!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2011)

If you play Horde hit a brotha up!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 26, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> @Synrgy - Sry ab quittin on you both times we played. I finally got my headset working last time and no one was talking. But the lack of team work with our last set of team mates really got annoying for me and I figured rather than get pissed I could just stop playing the damn game altogether.



No worries. I had presumed it was just a bad connection or some such. Being that it's just a game, I don't take things like that seriously at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

Multiplayer is fucking sick, way better than the last two games.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2011)

I never tried the deathmatches and what not. Seems like it'd be a lot like Horde but with ppl rather than AI. I'll give it a shot later tonight probably.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Multiplayer is fucking sick, way better than the last two games.



I had a feeling this might be the case.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

I couldn't stand MP in the last two. Ranking system was shit, host advantage was annoying and after a few games I got pissed off and turned it off. This time around though, it's brilliant. They have a proper ranking system and I believe they're using dedicated servers too so it's pretty fluid. Plus graphics wise it's gorgeous.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm always down for horde or versus, and I've been playing pretty much religiously since it came out so I'm usually on, so add me if you like: oAMPUTECHTUREo


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2011)

I've noticed some bugs in MP, like having someone chainsae me even though I'm behind them; as well as me killing them first but since theyre using a sawed off, they still fire one round and kill me as well. Its like "WTF?"

Fortifying on Horde in the beginning is a waste and I just saved all my money till later. Granted, I still didnt get to spend it on anything


----------



## Bobo (Sep 26, 2011)

MFB said:


> I've noticed some bugs in MP, like having someone chainsae me even though I'm behind them; as well as me killing them first but since theyre using a sawed off, they still fire one round and kill me as well. Its like "WTF?"
> 
> Fortifying on Horde in the beginning is a waste and I just saved all my money till later. Granted, I still didnt get to spend it on anything



The chainsaw mechanic has always been kinda goofy. It's actually better than it used to be, but it still works a bit like a vacuum. If you're getting double kills, that's probably because they changed to client side hit detection (think I got that right) since the last title update of Gears 2. Basically both players shots count. At first I thought things were unfair, but good explanations for it are on Epic's forums and it's actually works for the better.

I've walked around with like 20 grand in Horde lol. I end up just running around the map killing shit like it's Gears 2 instead of doing bases and all that stuff. I'll have to get more serious about exploring all the options of Horde now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 28, 2011)

Online is fucking awesome. Not tried Horde yet, but not 100% sold on the campaign... yet. Some cool new toys though. At least though we finally have a GoW multiplayer that actually rivals the competition.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished the campaign, and imo it's the best of the three. Lots more different locations and enemies so the game didn't feel samey all the way through, and the dialogue and overall storyline was well written. Still a lot of unanswered questions though.


----------



## MFB (Sep 28, 2011)

Made it to like, wave 26 or so on Horde and man, shit gets crazy. On wave 20 our boss was a Lambent Berzerker, and then later we had two regular Berzerkers just walking around fucking shit up. Needless to say, we didnt make it past that


----------



## Ephajim (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh yay, a GoW 3 thread, i loved the last two games.
There's just one thing..

Seriously 3.0m it scares me, did you guys SEE what you need to do to get that, good thing i got a game running with my friends almost every night.

Currently playing Campaign and Beast (god i love being a Boomer).

The game really looks and plays good in my opinion, i got exited after playing the beta.
Just one more thing: I hate you sawed off shotgun dudes...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

Hit me up if anyone is playing horde today... Gamertag is my SS.org name.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm unfortunately out until Tuesday as my girlfriend is in town. 

From Tuesday onward, though, it's ON! 

I know I already said this, but in case anyone missed it: The Silverback = Horde destruction. Do it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I'm unfortunately out until Tuesday as my girlfriend is in town.
> 
> From Tuesday onward, though, it's ON!
> 
> I know I already said this, but in case anyone missed it: The Silverback = Horde destruction. Do it.


 
I've never actually been able to locate a Silverback in horde yet. I guess I just don't play it enough. I should fix that.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2011)

Highest upgrade I've unlocked was laser fences, do you have to simultaneously buy ALL command posts to unlock the higher ones or can you work from just one?


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 29, 2011)

I beat Horde wave 50 last night on the normal difficulty... Now I just gotta do it on Insane... who wants to help?!?!

I am afraid to look at what Seriously 3.0 is.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> I beat Horde wave 50 last night on the normal difficulty... Now I just gotta do it on Insane... who wants to help?!?!
> 
> I am afraid to look at what Seriously 3.0 is.



I think it just means you have all the Seriously achievements, since they did em for 1 & 2, so Seriously 3.0 would be for Gears 3?

I'm attempting to do The Insane 50 on Saturday night with some other friends, I'll let you know how it goes  I also found out, apparently I'm getting my ass somewhat handed to me because I'm doing campaign on Hardcore and I was thinking it was normal. That explains why I can't be as run-and-gun as I currently am.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> I beat Horde wave 50 last night on the normal difficulty... Now I just gotta do it on Insane... who wants to help?!?!
> 
> I am afraid to look at what Seriously 3.0 is.


 
*raises hand*


----------



## Bobo (Sep 29, 2011)

Ephajim said:


> Just one more thing: I hate you sawed off shotgun dudes...



It's the Gears version of COD's noobtube  It's crap. And it one shot kills you beyond melee range which Epic said it _wouldn't_ do. And that's bullcrap.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

Bobo said:


> It's the Gears version of COD's noobtube  It's crap. And it one shot kills you beyond melee range which Epic said it _wouldn't_ do. And that's bullcrap.


 
Yea... The sawed off RAPES. I got really tired of those kids in the Beta.



Bobo said:


> It's the Gears version of COD's noobtube  It's crap. And it one shot kills you beyond melee range which Epic said it _wouldn't_ do. And that's bullcrap.


 
Fair enough, but I feel like a real sawed off has the potential to kill outside of melee range too. Not that that excuses Epic for lying. Then again that's just another thing to add to the long list of things that piss me off about that game despite it's awesome presentation. The value Epic has placed on these weapon skins is pretty fuckin' stupid too. Particularly if you went through the trouble of getting the Epic Edition.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2011)

Mutantoid & Konfyouzd, I'm down if you need help on the Insane 50, just let me know when you guys wanna do it and I'll see if I can (aka not working/clusterfucked with homework)


----------



## Bobo (Sep 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea... The sawed off RAPES. I got really tired of those kids in the Beta.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but I feel like a real sawed off has the potential to kill outside of melee range too. Not that that excuses Epic for lying. Then again that's just another thing to add to the long list of things that piss me off about that game despite it's awesome presentation. The value Epic has placed on these weapon skins is pretty fuckin' stupid too. Particularly if you went through the trouble of getting the Epic Edition.



Epic has always found ways to fuck things up lol. This games really good though, I won't complain too much, but something about them flat out lying about part of the game just really annoys me.

I will say they have given us the best $60 game they ever have. Otoh, the prices for some of the add on stuff is too high. I really like some of those weapon skins, but not at those prices.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 29, 2011)

Still can't get over how polished the online experience is, so good! I'll be playing this well into the coming year.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

MFB said:


> Mutantoid & Konfyouzd, I'm down if you need help on the Insane 50, just let me know when you guys wanna do it and I'll see if I can (aka not working/clusterfucked with homework)


 
Done. 


Bobo said:


> Epic has always found ways to fuck things up lol. This games really good though, I won't complain too much, but something about them flat out lying about part of the game just really annoys me.
> 
> I will say they have given us the best $60 game they ever have. Otoh, the prices for some of the add on stuff is too high. I really like some of those weapon skins, but not at those prices.


 
The weapon skins are absurd... They should all just be unlockable and not for playing a specific game type at a specific time. That's almost as bad as making ppl pay $40 for a fuckin' skins pack.

Why should I pay for something that really adds nothing to the gaming experience? I could see if it were like RPGs where buying the skin unlocks a quest to achieve it along with a story behind it, but these are just weapons so you can show ppl online how "cool" you are. Laaaaaaaaaaaaame.

I'm mainly pissed bc I want the golden ones. I had em during that glitch in GOW2 and they took them away. I played the Beta albeit not the million matches they wanted me to play and I bought the Epic Edition (mainly bc I'm a big kid and I think action figures are still cool). Somehow I still have to pay money to change the color of my gun.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 29, 2011)

Also... Caveman Dave 21


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

Time to log on xboxlive.com and add some mofos like a [nerd] boss...


----------



## synrgy (Sep 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've never actually been able to locate a Silverback in horde yet. I guess I just don't play it enough. I should fix that.



I think it unlocks after you've reached a certain level of barrier upgrades. 6 or 7, I think? After that, it should appear. 

I'm _definitely_ down to try and beat level 50 with you guys, as soon as I can get back to gaming next week. I've already got some of you on my list, but feel free to add me: djsynrgy


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

Tuesdays and Wednesdays are exceptionally good for me as I work from home on Wednesdays.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2011)

Weds. are absolutely no good for me


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 29, 2011)

Regarding horde unlocks:

You gotta upgrade barriers to level 7 before you can unlock the silverback for purchase, and it costs 12,500 initially.

Also, I believe you have to upgrade the decoys to level 3 before you can unlock the sentries, but they suck anyways.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> Regarding horde unlocks:
> 
> You gotta upgrade barriers to level 7 before you can unlock the silverback for purchase, and it costs 12,500 initially.
> 
> Also, I believe you have to upgrade the decoys to level 3 before you can unlock the sentries, but they suck anyways.


Thanks, homie


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2011)

I THINK my decoys are only level 2, but it's enough to get enemies off my back and for a few free kills


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't even get into a game of horde, and shotguns are fucking annoying in MP. Seems the multiplayer isn't as good as I'd hoped.


----------



## MFB (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm getting to be REALLY good with the Sawed Off and now I understand why people use it. I still only use the Retro Lancer on certain maps and the Hammerburst pretty much never

Me, Konfyouzd and some friends of mine did Horde on Hardcore last nigbt and good fucking GOD, its so hard. Wave 20 kicked our ass multiple times to the point where we all started drinking


----------



## st2012 (Oct 2, 2011)

Love this game, Horde is the shit! Any ss.orgers are more than welcome to add me up, GT: XGreenIronFistX


----------



## Bobo (Oct 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I can't even get into a game of horde, and shotguns are fucking annoying in MP. Seems the multiplayer isn't as good as I'd hoped.



Are you using the Lancer? It seems stronger in Gears 3, and it had a headshot 1.5x damage multiplier. If you get good with it, it can be really powerful. It has stopping power so you can really slow down and kill most shotgun rushers. 

The Hammerburst is most deadly imo, but takes more time to master.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 3, 2011)

Finished campaign... not sure how I feel about it.

I enjoyed parts of the game loads - mainly Act III and IV but a lot of the settings didn't sit right with me.

Multiplayer is still awesome, though naturally people are exploiting maps and weapons to the fullest. Still fun though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Are you using the Lancer? It seems stronger in Gears 3, and it had a headshot 1.5x damage multiplier. If you get good with it, it can be really powerful. It has stopping power so you can really slow down and kill most shotgun rushers.
> 
> The Hammerburst is most deadly imo, but takes more time to master.



I started off using the lancer, found it too underpowered. Started using the hammerburst, and while more accurate it has lower damage so it's not much better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I started off using the lancer, found it too underpowered. Started using the hammerburst, and while more accurate it has lower damage so it's not much better.



Retro lancer is trong but you have to fire in bursts--at least I do....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2011)

Eurgh I tried the retro lancer once. Recoil is horrific, even when burst firing. Didn't like it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 3, 2011)

It's the strangest thing... Although the recticule goes NUTS I just held the trigger down and have managed to stay steady on a few enemies despite not being able to fully tell where I'm aiming. Haven't quite mastered it yet...


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, on the RL the actual reticle isn't a good indicator as to how steady your aiming actually is since I've had the same thing happen. Looks like I'm fucking firing all over the place, but was still landing about 80% of my rounds right in the dude.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 3, 2011)

I figured it out during that 80 billion rounds of horde we played


----------



## MFB (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh God, you never changed your loadout?  I don't know how the fuck you played THAT long with the Retro, I mean it got ridiculously hard and you were still running with it? That's balls man; I thought I was bold for running around on 28-31 with the Sawed Off blasting Grinders in the face then meleeing them to death during my reload.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 3, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I started off using the lancer, found it too underpowered. Started using the hammerburst, and while more accurate it has lower damage so it's not much better.



Active reloads are really strong for the Lancer. And headshots. I try to use both a lot for that gun, but you do have to catch people at the right time with it.

And I think the other guys are right here about the RL. Looks like the visual recoil is worse than the actual recoil. Gotta burst fire at longer ranges, but medium and close range it's a powerhouse.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 4, 2011)

Just out of interest:



Spoiler



What questions were left unanswered? What plot holes were there? I didn't notice any so I'm just curious.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just out of interest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
None...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 4, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> None...



I've seen a lot of talk about them and I didn't notice anything so I'm wondering what it is I've missed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did you see such talk? There's a lot of gamers out there that will just never be happy. HOWEVER... 



Spoiler



I have heard talk that there are going to be new campaign chapters released as DLC, so you may actually be right. Perhaps they'll follow different characters in the new DLC. I feel like the stuff for Marcus is over, though. His dad and best friend died and then it looks like he and his woman finally got a chance to settle down a bit at the end. Then again, that leaves it wide open for Queen Myrrah to be like, "SURPRISE! I'M NOT DEAD, BITCH!!!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 4, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Where did you see such talk? There's a lot of gamers out there that will just never be happy. HOWEVER...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In both professional and player reviews, seen quite a few that have stated that. The DLC is going to be awesome!

I'm actually far more impressed with Multiplayer/Beast than I am with the campaign. The only two levels in the campaign that really impressed me were:


Spoiler



The new Locust hive in the desert and the Pendulum Wars base - breathtaking! If there is a Gears 4... I'm not sure where they could go with it. They gave away that this is the final by giving the Gears fan everything they could possibly want in a game - they couldn't give any more than this, especially when you factor in the DLC. I just wish the campaign was more atmospheric and less... bright?



The multiplayer is my new favourite online game, for me it's the most enjoyable game I've ever played online; this is the Gears multiplayer we've all been waiting for.

And how amazing is Beast? SO good. Mashing the crap out of COG scum as a Boomer/Butcher/Savage Theron = priceless!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea I'm really enjoying Beast/Horde. I'm being a big ol' pussy and not playing the other multiplayer games as I never really enjoyed those mostly due to the folks that play those games. I played the Beta hardcore for one day but lost interest after getting shot with the sawed off like 1000x


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 4, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea I'm really enjoying Beast/Horde. I'm being a big ol' pussy and not playing the other multiplayer games as I never really enjoyed those mostly due to the folks that play those games. I played the Beta hardcore for one day but lost interest after getting shot with the sawed off like 1000x



Man, because of the amount of good guys on there when you clean up an entire team by yourself the feeling is like a very heavy drug. 

I'll be on again tonight for my next fix.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2011)

I might have to get on there... I forgot to add you too...


----------



## synrgy (Oct 4, 2011)

Fellas,

My lady left this morning. I'm gonna be a sad panda all day, and very much hoping for a solid evening of blowing shit up when I get home from work. Pretty much anywhere between 6-12 you're likely to find me online. Toss me a message or an invite, and I'll gladly link up with any of you.

Still primarily interested in Horde (I still need to keep grinding on my turret/sentry/decoy upgrades) but wouldn't mind tackling a campaign play-through on hardcore or insanity, either.

Let's do it to it!


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got my Decoy up to level 2, and I don't even have Sentry yet so I'll be down for helping if I get my Psych paper done (which I have to since it's due tonight) and some of my math before tomorrow


----------



## MUTANTOID (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope to be online all evening GT: DecapitatorMike Hit me up fellas


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2011)

Turns out, the paper I wrote is set up ALL wrong and I have to do an entire re-write between now and midnight, along with the other 3 section of pre-calc I thought wouldn't take too long and 2 quizzes by tomorrow night when I'm working 4-10. I probably won't be on at all, and may not play till Thurs or so


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2011)

Xbox Live&#039;s Major Nelson » Gears of War 3 Horde Command Pack Available Nov. 1


----------



## synrgy (Oct 5, 2011)

MFB said:


> Xbox Live&#039;s Major Nelson » Gears of War 3 Horde Command Pack Available Nov. 1



Meh on the maps, but multiple levels of WOOT for the additions to Horde fortifications.


----------



## MFB (Oct 5, 2011)

And new characters!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Oct 5, 2011)

I would like to see some of the original Gears of War maps, especially Escalation. I liked just about all the original maps... Can you imagine Raven Down with the sawed off? ahha


----------



## MFB (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a Sawed Off Shotgun fuckin MACHINE! Seriously, I'm up to 160/200 kills, and I started today at something like 84? I mean damn, that mother does some serious damage and is unstoppable if you know how to use it; but it's also cost me some kills because I'll roadie run in to someone then just get mowed down on the way in.


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2011)

Gnasher's range needs to be nerfed, and hardcore. So many BS deaths being killed from 20 ft away with a shotgun


----------



## Bobo (Oct 7, 2011)

The Gnasher range has been reduced. And it has a shorter one shot kill range than the sawed off (which kills beyond melee range despite the gun's description saying it's only a melee range gun).


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know about that, I've been within melee range with the sawed off and still not killed people, yet they can fucking wreck me with the Gnasher. The sawed off is rather finicky with when it deals damage/how far away you can be.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 8, 2011)

_Technically_ what I'm saying is true. But I should clarify. It was reduced from how it was in Gears 2. I have seen no announcements on any gun changes since the game shipped. But I've tried the gun ranges myself with a friend just testing the guns in a private room, and there's youtube vids showing how the guns work. 

But I too have noticed the SOS not killing where it should, and seen vids if that. Could be some kinda glitch, cause the Gnasher had a glitch where it didn't always kill where it should have in Gears 2, and Epic admitted it (it's fixed for Gears 3). There's been times I wondered how the SOS didn't do it's job. But also could be some lag issues.

Now one thing that could be an issue you're seeing is active reload damage. I _think_ it's 25% for most guns. I'd be fine with them doing away with the Gnasher's active damage increase, or maybe lower it. I've read the SOS get's no increase in damage for active, they just use it to give SOS users a quicker reload...which is kinda dumb. Actually the length of the reload, active or not, is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## MFB (Oct 8, 2011)

I forgot how much of a bonus the AR gives you to damage, and especially woththe Gnasher where you can have up to 8 rounds of 25% more powerful ammo compqred to the SOS, which doesnt need extra power; they should cut out part of its reload length since its crazy


----------



## MFB (Oct 8, 2011)

I almost just cried



Spoiler



Dom, you magnificent bastard, why'd you have to go and do that huh? You were my bro, even if you were kind of whiney in the second one, you came back looking like a grizzled motherfucker and then this? You were too good for us.


----------



## Rock4ever (Oct 9, 2011)

After just a few hours playing I'm in act iv....I really do not want this campaign to end!


----------



## Bobo (Oct 9, 2011)

Play the final boss on insane difficulty...you may never see the end to the campaign that way


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2011)

Beat the campaign on Hardcore last night, and it was pretty sweet



Spoiler



It was definitely a relief to see Marcus stab Myrrah in the stomach, but it sucks that Dom died as well as his dad


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 11, 2011)

just got this one a week ago, about 3/4's of the way through the campaign and it's pretty sick! also *generic sawed-off hate comment* 
add me up dudes---> NagaSad0w666


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2011)

Got up to the Leviathan on Insane, and there is no fucking way to do it solo given that you have to kill Polyps, as well as other Lambent and the Leviathan, and fucking 3 Polyps will kill you


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 19, 2011)

such a sick game, beat the campaign about a week ago. Now I've been enjoying the online play.

Add me dudes! TheCybertr0nian


----------



## Bobo (Oct 22, 2011)

New campaign DLC soon with a pre-story which lets you play as General RAAM...the baddest mu fu in the Gears universe  6 new MP characters and "chocolate" weapon skins... 

Gears of War 3 ?RAAM?s Shadow? DLC Release Date Announced - News - GamingUnion.net


----------



## Bobo (Mar 30, 2012)

So another DLC just dropped, Forces of Nature. 5 really swell maps, new characters, skins, blah blah blah...and a swell old gametype...Guardian 

Not sure if people care with all the competition out there, but this is still the funnest, most challenging MP game to me.


----------



## Leslieioner (Apr 16, 2012)

Rev up that old Lancer, COG! Our Gears of War 3 Walkthrough gets you ready with info about new weapons, changes to Horde 2.0, the brand new Beast mode, and a video walkthrough.


----------

